# desperation..........



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)

please can you of you clever people a person in distress!!  i have some photos of my car before and after its visit to the tt shop....i have the photos hosted on msn.com but cannot seem to get them to appear on my thread......what am i doing wrong guys?? :?


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Click on the FAQ's thread just above and the answer is in there. It's one of the first links. 

I have always hosted my pics on photobucket with no probs btw.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I've never used MSN for hosting pics, I use www.photobucket.com and not had any problems - and it is free 

Upload your pics to your hosting site. The pic will be given an yada yada yada[IMG] address by the hosting site. Copy this address. When you post on here, paste the address of the [IMG] into your reply or signature box and hey presto :D

Hev x


----------



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)

hi
been following the faq and still dont know what i am doing wrong :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep as KJM said , follow the link , you will need to host the pics first on someone like www.photobucket.com 
I can do it and i am not exactly a computer whiz
Good luck


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Next thing I guess then is to write down what you have been doing, stage by stage, one of us may be able to spot the nistake - if you know what I mean! :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> hi
> been following the faq and still dont know what i am doing wrong :?


 Put a few pics up on photobucket . When they are on there ,below each pic you will see 3 boxes with photo info . I always use the bottom box info . Copy exact and use that info on you post and hey presto your pic should be there


----------



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] thanks guys watch this space more to follow


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

conlechi said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


Like This:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry, not happened dude :?

Hev x


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

[email protected]li.co said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] thanks guys watch this space more to follow


 Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ,
look forward to seeing your pics


----------



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)

............this is what i may have ended up with....unfortunately not brave enough!!!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ricardo - you have PM :wink:

Hev x


----------



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)

this is what the car looked like back in may when i bought her.......


----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

Hev said:


> Sorry, not happened dude :?
> 
> Hev x


Dont worry Ric your not alone I aint sussed it yet either. :? I've been following the distructions to the letter and still cant do IT But then again I am fik


----------



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)

this is her after the visit. new wheels and springs!!!


----------



## richie_tt (May 4, 2006)




----------



## spud (Aug 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


Looks great 8) Ill have a go at getting my pics on tomorrow


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Yay, got it working.

Stunning car mate!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[email protected] said:


>


Erm - I think you might need to reduce your sig pic by somewhat  Waaaay over size :roll:


----------

